# Höhenmeter rund um Wiesbaden ?



## letterschuft (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo ,

ich fahre um Wiesbaden eine bestimmte Runde, habe allerdings keine Ahnung wieviel Höhenmeter das sind, weil ich kein entsprechendes Equipment besitze.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen .

Ich starte normalerweise in Mainz Kastel und fahre über ERbenheim,Kloppenheim zum Kellerskopf .  Dann rüber zur Platte, mal den unteren, mal den oberen Weg und dann direkt rüber zur Hohen Wurzel (da wo der Sendturm ist).
Dann nur noch  bergab zurück über Frauenstein am Rhein entlang.

Ich brauche keinen metergenauen Wert, sondern eher einen Pi mal Daumen Wert.

Ahoi letterschuft

PS: Der Grund für diese Frage ist, das ein Freund mich auf einen MTB Marathon locken will mit über 1000hm.  Und er sagte wenn ich diese Runde packe wäre das kein Problem - haha wers glaubt


----------



## Mr. Hide (8. Juni 2005)

Tach,

dürften so 750 - 800 Hm sein.

Also Marathon ist kein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## letterschuft (9. Juni 2005)

Mille grazie !!!


----------



## Starrbiker (9. Juni 2005)

Höhenmeter..............

wenn man diese Tarumstadt ca. 3mal umrundet hat finden sich vielleicht sogar welche................  

es empfielt sich der Ausflug zur Hallgartener Zange...........  

perfekt für solche die zum hochziehen der Hose eine zange brauchen  

Schöne Grüße vom Achensee

Starr und böse wie immer


----------



## Berg-abfahrer (13. Juli 2005)

Kann mich Mr. Hide nur anschließen, ich würde es auch so auf ca. 750 HM schätzen. Wenn Du über Frauenstein zurück rollst kann ich Dir nur empfehlen mal unsere Strecke abzufahren. Sie startet in Fraeunstein und führt über Schlangenbad zur Hohen Wurzel. Entweder fährst Du dann über die Platte wieder nach Erbenheim und Kastel oder machst den Rundkurz zu Ende.

Ein detaillierte Roadbook findest Du auf u.a. Website unter Tagestouren "Frauensteiner Runde". Mit diesen Angaben bekommst Du dann vielleicht ein besseres Gefühl für die Höhenmeter.


----------

